# Newspaper's.



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

Pick the bloody thing's up.
All over the lounge.
Hubby has little stack's of paper's all around his chair, pile that he has read, Pile to be read, Pile to keep,Pile of bit's of papers that he has torn out of the bloody things. WHY  
I'll tell you why cos he know's it aggravates the hell out of me, that's bloody well WHY.
Then eventually when he has finished reading all 10 sections of the thing where does he leave it.
On the bloody floor for me to shift.Grrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## master_t (Sep 23, 2002)

You in a bad mood today then?!


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

Now what in god's name makes you think that.     
"F" "F" "F" Bugger bugger. ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Today's and yesterday's weather has upset people so much. And they behave very badly...you can see this in today's postings.

I mean how can you be happy when it is pissing down non stop for two days?

I do the same with my Sunday Times and wife keep chasing me. But where else can you possibly put all the sections?


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

> Today's and yesterday's weather has upsetted people so much. And they behave very badly...you can see this in today's postings.


"upsetted"? Let's get that spell checker installed NOW 



> I mean how can you be happy when it is pissing down non stop for two days?


Had to go to the supermarket this afternoon - not a good experience in the rain - but I won't start another rant on this subject ;D



> I do the same with my Sunday Times and wife keep chasing me. But where else can you possibly put all the sections?


I'm afraid I have to agree on this one, the table just isn't big enough - where the f**k are you supposed to put it all ;D

Moley


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I had to go to the supermarket too this afternoon, and it was not a nice experience either.

But many thanks for pointing the TYPING mistake!


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

> But many thanks for pointing the TYPING mistake! Â


Sorry, must be in a pedantic mood - blame the rain ;D

Moley


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Well said...the rain and the dark nights make people very moody!


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> Pick the bloody thing's up.
> All over the lounge.
> Hubby has little stack's of paper's all around his chair, pile that he has read, Pile to be read, Pile to keep,Pile of bit's of papers that he has torn out of the bloody things. WHY
> I'll tell you why cos he know's it aggravates the hell out of me, that's bloody well WHY.
> ...


So why the hell are you telling us, rather than him? Can you only communicate with him via the TT forum?


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

p.s. Did you know that you have a couple of erroneous apostrophes in there?


----------



## M44RT L (May 6, 2002)

well I had a bad day too ...oh just fuck off


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Come rain or shine you will always find me in a happy mood with or without a messy newspaper [smiley=juggle.gif] [smiley=juggle.gif] [smiley=juggle.gif] [smiley=juggle.gif] [smiley=juggle.gif] [smiley=juggle.gif]


----------



## racer (Feb 3, 2003)

Next Sunday why don't you cancel the paper and get a few porn mags in.  I bet your day would turn out a little different then. What do you think? [smiley=gorgeous.gif] [smiley=whip.gif]


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I still avidely buy More magazine even though I am 31, married and got two little children .


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Just do what I do - don't buy Newspapers. I can't remember the year in which I bought my last newspaper. Whats the point? Same story - different 'Facts' depending on the paper. Any news I want I can get from the many 24 hr television or web pages and when I'm finished I haven't got half a rain forrest left in my lounge :-/

Graham


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> Just do what I do - don't buy Newspapers. I can't remember the year in which I bought my last newspaper. Whats the point? Same story - different 'Facts' depending on the paper. Any news I want I can get from the many 24 hr television or web pages and when I'm finished I haven't got half a rain forrest left in my lounge :-/
> 
> Graham


Good point! . Whilst online I do this all the time


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

But I always recycle my papers..so I am environmentally friendly.

I believe that it is important to know what the papers say. It is so important to know what happens around you from several different sources, because one source can be misleading. So you read more and then you decide which is the correct info.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> But I always recycle my papers..so I am environmentally friendly.
> 
> I believe that it is important to know what the papers say. It is so important to know what happens around you from several different sources, because one source can be misleading. So you read more and then you decide which is the correct info.


And I read and believe everything the forum says too : ;D


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2003)

> Pick the bloody thing's up.
> All over the lounge.
> Hubby has little stack's of paper's all around his chair, pile that he has read, Pile to be read, Pile to keep,Pile of bit's of papers that he has torn out of the bloody things. WHY
> I'll tell you why cos he know's it aggravates the hell out of me, that's bloody well WHY.
> ...


Perhaps you should get him some cream, all those piles sound painful


----------



## M44RT L (May 6, 2002)

Must admit I am into recycling...my old newspapers come in handy to light my fires. Those rain forest logs really take some igniting on a cold winter's evening


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

> Must admit I am into recycling...my old newspapers come in handy to light my fires.


I recycle them as well ... but it's just a cover so I can get rid of (sorry, recycle) all my wine bottles ;D

Moley


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I was on the train this morning and Jerry Hayes (ex Tory MP - don't know hwat he does now) was on it. When he left there was a huge spread of papers on the floor. Maybe it was one of his job creation schemes. :


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Must be a 'bloke' thang spreading out his huge newspaper all over the place . Not like us delicate sun readers who fold back the paper all nice, crisp and neatly ;D... and like us females who nearly tuck it in our hand bag :


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I hate newspapers in general (sorry Misrule )

You'd think in the year of our lord 2003 that it would be possible to print newspapers that don't leave ink on your fingers.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> I hate newspapers in general (sorry Misrule )
> 
> You'd think in the year of our lord 2003 that it would be possible to print newspapers that don't leave ink on your fingers.


Apparently at one point newspapers used to be printed with ink which didn't come off. Cost, I suppose. 
But I could be making it up.


----------

